# Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these?



## MrPolak (Sep 19, 2003)

Where can I find one similar? I'd like something more agressive.


----------



## Phatfenders (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (MrPolak)*

Like this?
http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...D=647


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Phatfenders)*

That looks pretty much like the spoiler on a 1.8T beetle... no? Is it just a factory one that's been painted?


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Phatfenders)*

Or something like this ?








Gary M


----------



## MrPolak (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Gary Miyakawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary Miyakawa* »_Or something like this ?








Gary M


Sweet! Where did you get that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (MrPolak)*

http://www.eurocreations.com


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (MrPolak)*

whoa!! talk about 1.8t wannabe action...


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

I made it (Fiberglass/Foam).... It's rounded and follows the lines of the roof... Definitely not confused with a 1.8T when seen in person... (didn't want it to be confused since it isn't a 1.8T)....
Gary M


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Gary Miyakawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary Miyakawa* »_I made it (Fiberglass/Foam).... It's rounded and follows the lines of the roof... Definitely not confused with a 1.8T when seen in person... (didn't want it to be confused since it isn't a 1.8T)....


Meh,I wish people wouldn't fall into that loop of thinking someone's trying to look like a Turbo. Honestly, if they aren't badging it incorrectly, I don't see the problem with having the wing, it is something I wish would have trickled down the te the rest of the saloons by bow.All of the models are capabale of reaching it's useful speed, even more so now since they dropped the deploy speed below 50. I don't see why it should just be reserved only the 1.8T cars.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (13minutes)*

It's called 'product differentiation'. I have a turbo as well, and I can tell you that I never put the spoiler up.
Maybe you could buy a hatch from a turbo beetle and stick it on your car?


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_it is something I wish would have trickled down the te the rest of the saloons by bow.All of the models are capabale of reaching it's useful speed, even more so now since they dropped the deploy speed below 50. I don't see why it should just be reserved only the 1.8T cars.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Plucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plucker* »_It's called 'product differentiation'. I have a turbo as well, and I can tell you that I never put the spoiler up.


Bah...product differenciation is a bit lost on VW. How else could you buy a GLS with nearly all of the trimings of a GLX..for less?!









_Quote »_
Maybe you could buy a hatch from a turbo beetle and stick it on your car?



Already have been planning to for a while, now.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (13minutes)*

They put turbo badges on the turbo, and leave them off the non-turbo. It's to rub it in the face of people who didn't spend the $ on the higher model.
They use things like updated mirrors, badges, wheels.. so you can tell them apart and people will know if the car next to them in traffic is better or worse than theirs.
It only works with customers who _care to know the dif_... but on the vortex, many people do. Personally.. I don't like modifications too much, and don't care if my car is any nicer or worse than the one next to me. But I do enjoy the details.


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Bah...product differenciation is a bit lost on VW.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Plucker)*

I forgot to add a


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Plucker)*

Has anyone seen a part for the 1.8t that is applied to the existing flip up wing. Made of carbon fiber or steel it extends the length of the wing, just a dress up part that I have not seen for a while?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (MrPolak)*

caractere makes one and so does xenon, the xenon and caractere ones are not recommended for the 1.8t's but i have seen the caractere one on a 1.8t and it looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (FastAndFurious)*

Isn't the Caractere just an overly on the pop-up spoiler...thus meant for the 1.8T's?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (13minutes)*

No i dont think its a spoiler for the 1.8t but people do put it on top of the turbo spoiler...its a little bigger then that covers the window more thats all...oh yeah and its flat...im sure someone can find a pic to clarify that


----------



## MrPolak (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (NEU-BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEU-BUG* »_whoa!! talk about 1.8t wannabe action...









I think this is about pure functionality. Besides, immitation is the greatest form of flattery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's a unit made by Hella:


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (MrPolak)*

Looking at this Picture of the New Beetle in the wind tunnel... Is there any question about what wings will "reduce" lift ??








Gary M


----------



## NBveeDUBer (May 1, 2003)

ok to all you turbo people you can have the wing the fastest beetle doesn't have a turbo wing. the rsi has 2 fixed wings. and to the wind tunnel guy have you ever take your car above 100mph??? rear end sways everywhere


----------



## MrPolak (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (Gary Miyakawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary Miyakawa* »_Looking at this Picture of the New Beetle in the wind tunnel... Is there any question about what wings will "reduce" lift ??








Gary M

In my mind there's absolutely no question about what spoilers will reduce lift. I is very obvious from the picture that the rear window is a low-presure area and that the air flow breaks away 7 to 10 inches from the top edge of the hatch. You can reasonably deduce that any spoiler, or wing, which is not placed in clean air stream, or laminar flow, will not produce even negligible effect on air flow. You can also reasonably deduce that the low-pressure area creates lift. In order to reduce lift in the rear of the Beetle you must either create a high-pressure area over the rear hatch or break away the laminar flow thereby producing turbulent air. This would be the equivalent of an airplane wing stalling. As you may recall stall happens when the smooth airflow over top of an airplane's wing becomes turbulent, due to high angle of attack or buildup of ice on the leading edge, and the wing loses it's ability to produce lift. 
What's the solution in the case of the New Beetle? Smooth airflow is our friend, so we might want to create a high-pressure area by installing a huge wing ala Beetle RSI. 








This looks fine, but If you don't want to attract boyz in rized Hondaz or copz buzzing on donutz, you may want to try another solution. The other solution is to place a spoiler immediately before the laminar flow breaks away from the rear window. This will create a high pressure area immediately before the spoiler, and a turbulent area over the rear hatch. This may be bad if your top priority is keeping your window clean, but it's a good idea if you spend a good amount of time traveling at speeds of 80+ mph for 12 hours at time like me.
I'm not about to spend $$$ on a 1.8T hatch, but it sounds like a good idea. Despite the flames from the 1.8T crowd, I think that spoiler, or an immitation of it, belongs on any New Beetle.
As a side note, if you had spent any time studying the old air-cooled Beetle, you might have learned that the swing-axle cars were infamous for rolling over on high-speed curves. It was a combination of aerodynamic lift from that beetle shape and a curious rear-suspension design.


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Rear roof spoiler - has anyone seen any of these? (MrPolak)*

Also, don't forget, on the RSI/Cup cars, there was a significant air channel under the car that exits out between the backup lights... It goes a long ways to help keep the car on the ground at 145mph (along with the other parts you suggested.)...
Many people forget about that channel... If you want to see it, you need to get a copy of the BeetleCup Manual from VW Racing.
Gary M


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

NB drag coefficient according to VW is 0.38
http://www.vw.com/newbeetle/tech.htm


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (stuex)*

The picture posted above is from the "Volkswagen SSP #211" The New Beetle Design and Function. 10/98 Copyright Volkswagen AG, Wolfsburg. This is an internal Volkwagen document. I suppose the numbers in either place could be incorrect. We KNOW the information on vw.com is not always accurate.
Gary M


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

Yeah I wasn't quite sure which one was accurate, but I thought I'd share the info from site. Perhaps there have been some minor cosmetic changes which have affected the number slightly.
I did spot that the one in the picture you posted doesn't have an antenna... I hope that doesn't account for the 0.5 difference


----------

